# HRT guys where are you hiding???



## DF (Oct 3, 2012)

I know there are quite a few of us around here.  
My question for today is: 
What else do you take along with your trt???  I'm not talking about blasting/or doing a cycle.  I'm talking about trt doses only....for example Var. Mast...ect and why do you take other compounds? and also what do you expect from taking them??


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 3, 2012)

Dfeaton, I'm not going to lie bro, I basically NEVER drop below 500mg/wk test (unless it is to run it lower than another compound) and I almost ALWAYS have it stacked with something like tren/mast/var/ Dbol/proviron/Primo/ all of the above.

In other words I basically stay on cycle year round. I do get my blood work done and donate as often as possible (every 56-60 days). I know what ancillaries work well for me and at what dose. I use the proper ancillaries with the correct compounds. I suspect I will run it out to the bitter end brother.

I actually have more fear about the GH I run and the possible consequences of that than the gear I cycle on.

much respect,
Vette


----------



## DF (Oct 3, 2012)

I dont think I could run test 500mg year round.  I just got done with my first cycle in 20+ years with good results.  I just dont like the acne.  It wasn't alot, but enough to bother the fuck out of me.


----------



## 69nites (Oct 3, 2012)

I thought basically this whole board is on hrt plus.


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't get bacne... sometimes I get a slight breakout when increasing or decreasing dosing but the wife wipes me down with clearasil wipes when that happens and as soon as things stabilize its all clear.

I think my body is just basically accustomed to roughly 500mg of test. I can tell you that I can tell when I switch test from lab to lab sometimes. I have found the test I like though and will stay with it a while. 

A lot of bros feel like it is the fluctuation in hormone levels that cause the bacne. 

I don't really have a theory but it seems to be when I get a few small zits on my back or delts. 

I wouldn't advise anyone under 40 to do what I do. It may be what kills me. I don't Mega dose, I don't drink or smoke and never have, every measurable test number I can get says I am as healthy as a horse.... but I worry a bit about GH complications like an enlarged heart. 

Much respect brother,
Vette


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 3, 2012)

69nites said:


> I thought basically this whole board is on hrt plus.



LOL , damn young whipper-snapper!  I have socks older than you...

How often do YOU come off?


----------



## 69nites (Oct 3, 2012)

63Vette said:


> LOL , damn young whipper-snapper!  I have socks older than you...
> 
> How often do YOU come off?


I'm off more than on. 

Tho this time I'll be cruising through to my winter cycle.


----------



## DF (Oct 3, 2012)

69nites said:


> I thought basically this whole board is on hrt plus.



Lol, I think the youngsters have the old timers out numbered on SI.


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 3, 2012)

Yup 27 here but I'm no dummy


----------



## grind4it (Oct 3, 2012)

Personally, my TRT regement is 100mg Test C once a week, 1mg Adex (1/2 on M & T), HGC 500 per week (250 M & T) and 2-3iu HGH.

Truth be known I do this 8-10 weeks out of the year. I follow the above doses 4-5 weeks before my TRT visits. The rest of the time I go ape shit.


----------



## DF (Oct 3, 2012)

The reason I was asking about adding compounds to your Trt dose as I was curious about adding some Mast to my trt.  Anyone have any thoughts on that? dose & how long to run?


----------



## ccpro (Oct 3, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> The reason I was asking about adding compounds to your Trt dose as I was curious about adding some Mast to my trt.  Anyone have any thoughts on that? dose & how long to run?



DF, as you've seen from my other posts...I'm currently suplementing my hrt regiment with mast.  I've been on trt almost a year now, the most I've gone up to was 400mg a week, currently 300mg and feel the same.  I started mast. a month ago, 225mg a week and I'm starting to feel something different than I know.  I also, take 2-3 mg of anastrozole as needed, and 500mg of hcg a week.  I like 63vette's philosophy of implementing different compounds throughout his trt.  I've kind of been thinking that way.  After all I did run 300mg a tren a few months back and felt great.  I don't want to sound irresponsible or even stupid, but I don't believe it can be that bad for me at this dose or to compound this way.  Before trt, it was 20 yrs since I had done a cycle and even then I had only done two or three.  I'm more fearful of blowing up my prostate than heart....seems like a bad prostate will kill you when survived everything else!  Oh, and I plan on running the mast. for 12 weeks.  Currenlty, my muscles really hurt during workouts.  I'm definatley harder.  When I contract my arms they feel like they're going to bust out of my skin.  I am a little more vascular during workouts but other than that I don't see much difference, probably because I'm still a fat ass with high bf%.


----------



## DF (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info cc.  I will probably run some mast maybe after my next cycle of primo.


----------



## curls (Oct 4, 2012)

The cancer aspect of hgh has me a little nervous to,  but I am not worring about that now since the two labs I have access to are out.  Lets us know how the Mast. treats you DF.


----------



## Illtemper (Oct 4, 2012)

im still here, running low now and i can say i dont feel horrible but i dont feel great either.....  Since the last blood work with some levels being high i kicked my t back from about 150 e5d to only taking 50mg e5d to get my levels more in check and see what my blood work shows.....     

I was taking deca and loved it, i was taking it for joint issues and it seemed to work well..  Since the last blood test i dropped the deca and as i said i cut everything back.  One thing that is on the plus side from dropping back is i havent had any night sweats at all like i would sometimes before. I do wanna try to go up a touch and see if i can feel better with slightly more but im waiting till i donate and than ill go back for another blood test to see where all my levels are at......


----------



## DF (Oct 4, 2012)

Illtemper said:


> im still here, running low now and i can say i dont feel horrible but i dont feel great either.....  Since the last blood work with some levels being high i kicked my t back from about 150 e5d to only taking 50mg e5d to get my levels more in check and see what my blood work shows.....
> 
> I was taking deca and loved it, i was taking it for joint issues and it seemed to work well..  Since the last blood test i dropped the deca and as i said i cut everything back.  One thing that is on the plus side from dropping back is i havent had any night sweats at all like i would sometimes before. I do wanna try to go up a touch and see if i can feel better with slightly more but im waiting till i donate and than ill go back for another blood test to see where all my levels are at......



Good to see your getting back on track Ill.  I hope your levels get back more in range Bro.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Illtemper (Oct 4, 2012)

Me too brother! I don't know what kicked some of my blood levels up so high but in the next week or so I'll see where I'm at and go from there....  Surprisingly with low t being such a topic on tv now, I actually found an hrt clinic close to the house and I'm thinking I might set up a consolation or something to have them over look by blood rather than this gp..........

We'll see....


----------



## BigFella (Oct 5, 2012)

Old bastard checking in. Currently in KL. (The bar outside is staffed by boys who used to be girls.  They could teach us a lot about testosterone supplementation.) Travel and conferences REALLY fucks up training. I call it training, you guys might call it something rather less. But I have a 90 minute workout tomorrow morning, followed by a long massage. (Shut up, you dirty people.)

I'm on 125mg Test E E3D, which is 290mg per week. I feel fucking fabulous, compared to this time last year, and compared to every other old prick I see.

I'm on nothing else yes, but my doc is going to gove me some HGH soon. I'm planning 2ius per day, the real surprise to me us that my never-touch-anything wife wants to pinch some of my HGH. I think I'm going to get a nasty shock at the price, so I might try to source some elsewhere, but at least I'll have a scrip as a weak defence.

I'm also going to do some Var. I'd like a hand in losing another 15kgs or so. (Yes, fat bastard too.)

But I have halved the dollars I spend on drugs. That's the biggest benefit of T - getting healthy by getting off all the shit that doctors have prescribed. 

Summary: T only right new, watch this space.


----------



## DF (Oct 5, 2012)

BigFella said:


> Old bastard checking in. Currently in KL. (The bar outside is staffed by boys who used to be girls.  They could teach us a lot about testosterone supplementation.) Travel and conferences REALLY fucks up training. I call it training, you guys might call it something rather less. But I have a 90 minute workout tomorrow morning, followed by a long massage. (Shut up, you dirty people.)
> 
> I'm on 125mg Test E E3D, which is 290mg per week. I feel fucking fabulous, compared to this time last year, and compared to every other old prick I see.
> 
> ...



Very nice BigFella!  & yes scripted HGH is going to be very expensive.  You will love the Var once you get on.


----------



## DF (Oct 5, 2012)

Where the hell are my lady friends Cyborg & Adrain???  Get on here you slackers!


----------



## TR90125 (Oct 5, 2012)

I considered HGH but after having my blood tested for it, IGF I think, the clinic thought I was already taking it, add that to the cost which was around $800 a month if I remember right, and I passed on it.

Still thinking about adding VAR to my current nutrition and training plan.


----------



## ouchie (Oct 6, 2012)

I gotta question for the long term trt guys... I have heard (and I dont know the reason) that some people give blood often while taking test for hormone replacement.....Am i confused or is this a good practice and why.....


----------



## curls (Oct 6, 2012)

It depends how much test you take and your hematocrit levels.  If you take a low dose you should be ok giving blood a few times a year.  If you take a little more test give blood every 2 months to keep your blood from getting thick.


----------



## BigFella (Oct 6, 2012)

What Curls said. This is a classic reason why we all should have bloods done often. Not expensive compared to funeral costs.


----------



## BigFella (Oct 6, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Very nice BigFella!  & yes scripted HGH is going to be very expensive.  You will love the Var once you get on.


Thanks mate! Question for you: apparently there is injectable Var and oral Var.   I like injecting (I'm a sick puppy) - should I go for injectable?


----------



## Rip (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm currently taking Deca with my Test. I have been taking 100mg of test(twice per week=200mg) and I've been taking 200mg of Deca per week.  I don't really feel it and it seems to have had an effect on my libido. I've been taking caber twice per week and anastrozole 2 times per week. 
I'm on about my 10th week so I'm going to cut it out after this week. I think my should joint felt a little better, though. 
So, what is the reason for taking HCG with your TRT? Should I be taking it? 
I


----------



## DF (Oct 6, 2012)

BigFella said:


> Thanks mate! Question for you: apparently there is injectable Var and oral Var.   I like injecting (I'm a sick puppy) - should I go for injectable?



Yes, there is an injectable var.  However, i'm not sure that it is easy to get your hands on it.


----------



## DF (Oct 6, 2012)

Rip said:


> I'm currently taking Deca with my Test. I have been taking 100mg of test(twice per week=200mg) and I've been taking 200mg of Deca per week.  I don't really feel it and it seems to have had an effect on my libido. I've been taking caber twice per week and anastrozole 2 times per week.
> I'm on about my 10th week so I'm going to cut it out after this week. I think my should joint felt a little better, though.
> So, what is the reason for taking HCG with your TRT? Should I be taking it?
> I



Using that low of a dose of deca you probably will not notice a huge difference.  Most use a low dose like that to help with joint pain.  HCG is used during trt to keep the boys plump and to keep the sperm count up.  If that matters to you anyway.  I don't take hcg atm b/c I don't really care about my ball size & also hcg will increase your estrogen.


----------



## Cashout (Oct 6, 2012)

Checking in...alive and well. Keeping an eye on the goings-on here.

Still motoring along 100% natural and doing great.

Nothing new to report.


----------



## BigFella (Oct 6, 2012)

Cashout said:


> Checking in...alive and well. Keeping an eye on the goings-on here.
> 
> Still motoring along 100% natural and doing great.
> 
> Nothing new to report.



Cashout: I heard you got *banned* from some other board. How sad.

Good to hear you're good. I think you know how much of an inspiration you are to some of us.


----------



## DF (Oct 6, 2012)

Cashout said:


> Checking in...alive and well. Keeping an eye on the goings-on here.
> 
> Still motoring along 100% natural and doing great.
> 
> Nothing new to report.



Glad to hear things are going well Cashout!


----------



## Rip (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks Dfeaton. 
I guess I'm going to cut it out after this week. 
Now I have to figure what to do next; either go back to regular TRT, which is 100mg twice per week, or try taking more TEST for a while to see what it does, or Ad something else. 
I never took more than 300mg in a week.


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 6, 2012)

Cashout said:


> Checking in...alive and well. Keeping an eye on the goings-on here.
> 
> Still motoring along 100% natural and doing great.
> 
> Nothing new to report.




Did a couple of cycles of dbol and fina crushed in to DMSO in my 20s then cleaned it all out and went natty to 40. Stay natty as long as possible. Much respect to you for staying with it.

Kudos brother,
Vette


----------



## Rip (Oct 7, 2012)

Any suggestions? I'm open to ideas. Would it be a bad Idea to do just TEST by itself but a larger dose than I've done before? 


Rip said:


> Thanks Dfeaton.
> I guess I'm going to cut it out after this week.
> Now I have to figure what to do next; either go back to regular TRT, which is 100mg twice per week, or try taking more TEST for a while to see what it does, or Ad something else.
> I never took more than 300mg in a week.


----------



## DF (Oct 7, 2012)

Rip said:


> Any suggestions? I'm open to ideas. Would it be a bad Idea to do just TEST by itself but a larger dose than I've done before?



Do you have any cycle history before trt?  How about goals?  fat loss? muscle gain?


----------



## Rip (Oct 7, 2012)

No, before TRT, I think I maxed out my growth potential naturally. Though, I did use prohormones back around 2000-2001. They really worked back then. I competed in a masters competion twice and came in 2nd both times. 
About 4 yrs ago, I had a blood test and it showed that my Testosterone was low. They started me on Gel, but ended up switching to injectable. I've been doing it since then. 
I did a few cycles of Testosterone, Deca, and Anavar, prescribed by a clinic. They had me do PCT after it, which is odd for a person who was diagnosed as hypongonadal. 

I guess I'm always interested in adding lean muscle mass and strength. i'm also interested in being ripped. I'm pretty cut for a guy my weight and age, though those body fat machines that you stand on,like a scale, always say I'm 17 or more %.
They can't be accurate, because my abs are always visible. My delts are separated, etc. 
Thanks, 
I appreciate any suggestions


----------



## Rip (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh...and I've bought Test and deca on my own and do that like the deca I just finished. It was from Pinn. I don't know how good the quality was, but I didn't really notice anything. I only did 200mg of Deca/week.


----------

